# Anyone knows what happened to old-releases?



## mpatino (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi,

I usually install FreeBSD from X.X-RELEASE as we use a few odfl boxes some of them have old FreeBSD versions. I was trying to install 6.3 and found that ftp-archive .freebsd.org is no more. Anyone know where could I find 6.3-RELEASE or any other that 7.x or 8.X?
Please!


----------



## tingo (Jul 24, 2011)

Hmm, probably someone should alert those responsible for ftp-archive; there seems to be an error with it.
In the meantime, there is a mirror here:
ftp://ftp.mtu.ru/pub/FreeBSD-Archive/


----------



## gordon@ (Jul 24, 2011)

Just went to ftp://ftp-archive.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD-Archive/old-releases/i386/ and had no problem.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 25, 2011)

Keep in mind that those old releases aren't supported anymore. That means no security patches.


----------



## mpatino (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi, thanks for your answers... 1. Tingo I found another mirror in tw .... thanks
Gordon, yep this morning they wer up... I had an emergency on Saturday ...
All good folks!!!
MP


----------

